# Meine Molche....



## Anja Thomas (13. Mai 2017)

Ich konnte heute, allerdings nur mit dem Handy, ein paar Fotos von den zahlreichen Molchen machen. Ich freue mich sehr, dass sie sich so wohl fühlen, denn der Teich ist noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2017)

WOW, um diese Schönheiten beneide ich Dich aber richtig!!!


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Mai 2017)

Hi Anja,
ist bei mir so ähnlich. Teich im Spätsommer 2016 fertiggeworden und dieses Jahr sind schon __ Molche da!!

        

Weiß jemand, ob das schon Larven von den Molchen sind? Das Weibchen war vor 1....2 Wochen tragend. Diese Larven haben wir bisher noch nicht gesehen, sollten also keine __ Eintagsfliegen / Mücken / __ Libellen / Kaulquappen .... sein .....


----------



## Fotomolch (14. Mai 2017)

Geht mir auch genauso. Ich bin darüber genauso glücklich wie du. Auf deinen ersten drei Bilder sieht mir das sogar nach einem Kammolch aus. Da hast du besonderes Glück gehabt.


----------



## Anja Thomas (14. Mai 2017)

Ja, das müssen Kammmolche sein. Davon sind besonders viele und auch sehr große Exemplare im Teich!


----------



## Fotomolch (14. Mai 2017)

Ja, Kammolche sind grösser als die anderen __ Molche.


----------



## Anja Thomas (15. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen konnte ich drei Weibchen beim Ablaichen beobachten!


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Mai 2017)

Wie sieht den der Laich aus? Ählich wee das, was ich oben fotografiert habe (hoffe, man kann das erkennen)?
Bei uns tummeln sich die __ Molche (inkl. Molchmama mit dickem Bauch) in der Seerosenbucht, da wo ne Menge Fadenalgen sind (die wir momentan deshalb auch nicht entfernen)....


----------



## Anja Thomas (15. Mai 2017)

Kann ich nicht sagen, dazu müsste ich in den Teich klettern. Die Weibchen haben sich nur relativ angestrengt vertikal gekrümmt, um mit dem Hinterteil an die senkrechten Seerosenstengel zu gelangen.


----------



## Fotomolch (15. Mai 2017)

Die __ Molche laichen nicht in dem Sinne. Sie legen die Eier einzeln in die Pflanzen. Die biegen sie zusammen und legen da das Ei rein.


----------



## pogibonsi (15. Mai 2017)

Da beneide ich euch drum, leider lässt sich bei uns kein Molch blicken!


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2017)

Bitte schön ...






LG
Helmut


----------



## pogibonsi (15. Mai 2017)

Danke schön ...


----------



## pema (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
heute haben mir ein paar meiner Molchmänner mal ein Schauspiel geboten. Da war wohl eine Frau im Spiel. Allerdings war sie schüchtern und hat sich nicht gezeigt - dafür die Herren um so mehr. (und ausnahmsweise mal in meiner Sichtweite).
4 bis 5 Männchen haben sich 'dicke' gemacht.
Leider ist mein Pol-Filter an seine Leistungsfähigkeit gestoßen. Aber ein paar Fotos klappten doch.
              

Dieser Kollege hat sich von all dem Getue nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen

 
Petra
p.s. Einige mögen Algen - wie man sieht


----------



## Rhabanus (15. Mai 2017)

Danke Helmut.
Ab 4:20 kan man die kleinen Larven sehen - ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das die sind, die ich am Wochenende bei uns gesehen hab!!


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bitte schön ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich ein fantastischer Film.
Ich habe gestern in einer großen Pfütze im Wald zig __ Molche gesehen, ein Weibchen wollte mangels Pflanzen an einem schwimmenden Stück ihre Eier ablegen und ist dabei auf dem Rücken geschwommen. Ich war eigentlich auf andere Motive aus, aber Molche gehen immer.


----------



## Fotomolch (16. Mai 2017)

Hier sind noch die Bilder von der Pfütze und dem Molchweibchen. Es war auch ganz schön dick.. Vorhin musste ich raus, das Zeug für das Sumpfbeet kam gerade.


----------



## butzbacher (21. Mai 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Geht mir auch genauso. Ich bin darüber genauso glücklich wie du. Auf deinen ersten drei Bilder sieht mir das sogar nach einem Kammolch aus. Da hast du besonderes Glück gehabt.




Hallo,

da muss ich korrigieren, das sind Teichmolche.

Gruß André


----------



## Anja Thomas (21. Mai 2017)

Meinst du? Laut Wikipedia sind es Kammmolche, wenn ich mir das Bild dort ansehe. Die Tiere in meinem Teich sind sehr groß, bestimmt so an die 15 cm, und die Männchen haben über den ganzen Rücken diesen Kamm wie auf dem Bild bei Wikipedia.


----------



## Fotomolch (22. Mai 2017)

Ich habe Kammmolche schon live gesehen, die Farbe wird auf dem Foto komisch dargestellt, aber die Gestalt und die beschriebene Größe sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## Anja Thomas (22. Mai 2017)

Ja stimmt, da die Bilder vom Handy sind, sieht alles bräunlich aus, was ich im Wasser fotografiere.


----------



## butzbacher (22. Mai 2017)

Anja Thomas schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, da die Bilder vom Handy sind, sieht alles bräunlich aus, was ich im Wasser fotografiere.



Da habe ich mich wirklich durch die Farben täuschen lassen, der Kamm des Männchens ist eindeutig Kammmolch.

Also ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte jetzt das Gegenteil 

Gruß André


----------

